# 403 errors



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2014)

I got many 403 errors from the site today, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 18, 2014)

Seems to be working both on my computer and iPad


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2014)

The site was very slow for me yesterday. Has been OK today so far.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2014)

No problems here.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2014)

If you are running Windows 7 or 8, the last update has caused some problems. Every thing on my end has been slower since and the server crashed once due to this. I am going by what my computer friend has told me so I hope it's correct and they will get a update out ASAP to fix the problem. This may or may not be the problem.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2014)

I think you are right. A couple of guys called me because they had problems with the Windows. All of them runs Win7 or 8.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> If you are running Windows 7 or 8, the last update has caused some problems. Every thing on my end has been slower since and the server crashed once due to this. I am going by what my computer friend has told me so I hope it's correct and they will get a update out ASAP to fix the problem. This may or may not be the problem.


Windows? Don't talk dirty to me young man  Nope, Debian Linux with both Firefox and Chrome. I haven's used Windows for ages. But the site seems better now. I guess it was just a glitch in the matrix


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, it was not great for a day or so and is now back to normal...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2014)

Windows 7 here. 403 error going to Google but not to this site.


----------

